# Solved: Need Help Quattro Pro 11 (am I in the right place??)



## Not2Krazy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

I was emailed a copy of an Excel spreadsheet that I'm trying to open in QP 11. I've done this before with no problems. Now I get a window (CARM) "the application has become unstable", etc. I've clicked on the "backup" tab, run the wizard and it still just shuts off QP at the end. It does this if I click Cancel or run the wizard.

The spreadsheet is huge. Could it be that it should be broken into sections and downloaded? I have plenty of space on my computer so I don't think its a disk space issue.

I have found some solutions on the web, tried them and nothing helps. Been looking for days for help.

PLEASE, any suggestions?

Adriane


----------

